

Alpha Collider – Geographically distributed load testing - adscherer
http://www.alphacollider.com

======
blueatlas
I plan to try this, but have to say up front that the name is great, messaging
on the site is spot on, and the pricing seems quite reasonable.

~~~
adscherer
Really appreciate the feedback. Let us know how your experience goes.

